# limited run Nemesis Project stems W/ serial #



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

PRE-Orders have ended !
Thank you to everyone to reserved a stem yesterday !!
Below is the list of reserved serial # 
If your getting on post your # in your sig for all to see !
serial #'s are 1-138 reserved serial # below 
001 , 002 ,003 , 004 , 005 ,007,011,013, 016 , 021, 022, 023 , 032 , 044,045 ,066, 069 , 070, 092 ,101, 111

Pic's of the prototype stem


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

whats the reach, price, and do they fit bmx bars?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> whats the reach, price, and do they fit bmx bars?


Good questions !

Reach = 47mm

Drop = 10mm

Sugested retail price =
black $65
green and purple $75
urban camo $80

Weight = 220 grams

Yes they will fit either BMX size bars 22.2mm or 25.4mm mtb bars !


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Holy **** dude those are bangin. I want one so badly, and the nice thing is they are alot cheaper than I expected.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

220 grams? Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Vinny A said:


> Holy **** dude those are bangin. I want one so badly, and the nice thing is they are alot cheaper than I expected.


Thanks Vinny !!
Glad the price doesnt seem too outragous , I tried to keep it as low as possible for you guys !

Here are a few more pic's of the stem from differnt angles .




























Here's a shot of the guy who made these stems Phil Wasson Mr. PW Moto himself .
Follow the link in my Sig to his shop Super Rat MAchineworks and check out all the other cool parts he makes for some of the most bas ass BMX companies out there like Tree and FBM !
KC rogue represent !


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks Vinny !!
> Glad the price doesnt seem too outragous , I tried to keep it as low as possible for you guys !


Hell yeah dude its crazy low for a small company, for the black its the same price as the Odyssey Elementary. And at 220 grams that an ounce lighter than an elementary... **** THATS LIGHT!


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Any pics of what the urban camo will end up looking like?

**** it, I'm totally in for an urban camo if SN 013 is left.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> Any pics of what the urban camo will end up looking like?
> 
> **** it, I'm totally in for an urban camo if SN 013 is left.


yeah i'm wondering the same thing..


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

ooooh!
now THIS sounds kool...possibly a matching stem(in color) to go wit the bars??? 
if so...well, i guess im in
cuz that stem is SICK


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


> yeah i'm wondering the same thing..


Here's a shot of the colors , the guys at Knight use the same machine shop / anodizer we do , super Rat Machine works !!

So these are the same colors as our stems will be


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

pic doesnt work


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

oooooh i wantiwant!
if i can get some money for my c-clamp(didnt really like it) i totaly want number 100 or 138 in black. (if anyone wants a c-clamp stem pm me)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Doesn't work for me either


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Doesn't work for me either


Huh I can see it fine , here 's link to the page also 
colors click here !


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

nvm


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

SnowMongoose said:


> Any pics of what the urban camo will end up looking like?
> 
> **** it, I'm totally in for an urban camo if SN 013 is left.


done ! 013 urbn camo is yours 
PM for detail on how to order , thanks 
Brad


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> oooooh i wantiwant!
> if i can get some money for my c-clamp(didnt really like it) i totaly want number 100 or 138 in black. (if anyone wants a c-clamp stem pm me)


100 is yours 
138 might be hard as were doing XXX for a distributer as we might only have 137 in the end numbered .

PM me for detail on ordering this , you still have some time to sell your other stem or scrape up funds


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

asianprideryder said:


> ooooh!
> now THIS sounds kool...possibly a matching stem(in color) to go wit the bars???
> if so...well, i guess im in
> cuz that stem is SICK


Well as long as the matching color is

green anodize sick but doesnt match 

purple anodize with trans purple over chrome sick but it wont match your set up 

black = these with our brs painted olive to match your bike also sick !

urbn camo = these would work with your white bars and look pimp


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

um ok
count me in
#070 in black to fit the new bars that ur gunna get me
kkk?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Saw your guys' booth @ CHDH this past weekend.

Believe the hype folks...NEMESIS PROJECT MAKES SUUUUPER SICK STUFF. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Ray Bao said:


> Saw your guys' booth @ CHDH this past weekend.
> 
> Believe the hype folks...NEMESIS PROJECT MAKES SUUUUPER SICK STUFF. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the kick ass compliment Ray Boa !!:thumbsup:

Asianpriderider #70's yours homie !!

Thanks for all the support guys these stems are gonna rock !!
-Brad


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> Thanks for the kick ass compliment Ray Boa !!:thumbsup:
> 
> Asianpriderider #70's yours homie !!
> 
> ...


sweet
i cant wait to get these parts


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> Here's a shot of the colors , the guys at Knight use the same machine shop / anodizer we do , super Rat Machine works !!
> 
> So these are the same colors as our stems will be


That pic isn't working anymore.. this one does tho:


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Count me in for 099 in urban camo. Where and how do I pay?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Count me in for 099 in urban camo. Where and how do I pay?


Ok got it !! 099 is yours !

you can either PM for detail on how to order , or I'll PM you when the stem comes in next week !

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

These stems are true works of art . . . 

well, I don't need one. I've got a sick funn stem that isn't breaking any time soon . . . 

sure like em though!

brad, just wondering, has nemesis ever considered doing stuff to triple crown forks, or is that just a waste of time and money and everybody's part?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> These stems are true works of art . . .
> 
> well, I don't need one. I've got a sick funn stem that isn't breaking any time soon . . .
> 
> ...


I have considered doing a direct mount stem for the 888 and the Boxxer they both have open stand mounting and it really woulnt be that hard to eventully do a direct mount stem . We also have a few other coqpit components comming out to help accent the stems and bars we have currently .

That's a great compliment  I really do try to make functional art for bikes .
I really appreaciate all the great things you guys have said about the stem and bikes , Thank you !
-Brad


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

you guys at nemesis should make a pschedelic painted bike!

like jimi's flying v!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Here the latest photo from Phil at Superratmachine !!










The green you seen in the camo is the refelction from the green anodize stems sitting across the table .
Dont worry the camo stems are silver , white , grey and black anodized and look killer acording to Phil !!!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

nice work on the stems, looking choice. BTW me and a couple guys are gonna be heading to the Folsom park after work. Need to conquer that wall ride.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> nice work on the stems, looking choice. BTW me and a couple guys are gonna be heading to the Folsom park after work. Need to conquer that wall ride.


Thank Rich !
I'll try to head out around 6:00 if I can finsh up a few bikes before then .


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> Here the latest photo from Phil at Superratmachine !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, i cant wait to get mine
these look soo much better than the kink relief and oddesy stems...now i regret buying my kink.....hah


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dang brad those are sickkkkkkk, i wanted 024 but i got other stuff to pay for.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Can you post some pics of the bars?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Fox787 said:


> Can you post some pics of the bars?


But of course!

Colour options for those who like BLING!









Beadblast finish









I believe(correct me if I'm wrong Brad) they are also available in black.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude the purple bars are BANGIN! I wanna run a purple Double Agent with Purple bars, that would be sick!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Vinny A said:


> Dude the purple bars are BANGIN! I wanna run a purple Double Agent with Purple bars, that would be sick!


That would be a sick ride !!!

thanks for posting the pic's of the bars Snaky !


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

hey brad, the bars are 22.2 right? i think im going to try to get some in the beadblast finish. better yet, you have a call coming very soon....


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Do the bars come with the shims too so you can run them with the nem pro stems? I forgot what you said but the stems are 25.4 right?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

Brad, now i REALLY cant wait to get my bars and stem 
when do u think they'll be ready?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

asianprideryder said:


> Brad, now i REALLY cant wait to get my bars and stem
> when do u think they'll be ready?


Stems are at laser etch today , I sent the logo drawings over this morning.
It' takes about 2 days to etch all the stems , then shiped to me hopefully beforenext wednesday .

Bars are getting bent right now , planning on picking them up hopefully either Friday of this week or early next week , powdercoat should only take about 3 days.

At the latest I will drive the stuff to your place in Davis next Friday / Saturday moring and install the stuff personally !!!!
and go ride the campus with you


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

Evil4bc said:


> Stems are at laser etch today , I sent the logo drawings over this morning.
> It' takes about 2 days to etch all the stems , then shiped to me hopefully beforenext wednesday .
> 
> Bars are getting bent right now , planning on picking them up hopefully either Friday of this week or early next week , powdercoat should only take about 3 days.
> ...


NICE
sounds great :thumbsup: 
then ill have you check out my fork too so u can tell me if it needs to be worked on or not hah
i appreciate it though


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

asianprideryder said:


> NICE
> sounds great :thumbsup:
> then ill have you check out my fork too so u can tell me if it needs to be worked on or not hah
> i appreciate it though


Oh you definitely WANT a tune  trust me!


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Oh you definitely WANT a tune  trust me!


as in wat? lowering it, changin oil and that kinda stuff?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

As in polishing the internals, and lowering it if you want.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

sorry for jackin the thread 
but what would polishing the internals do?
i know it makes em like cleaner, but i dont get it


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Its cool, polishing the internals makes everything run much smoother. Its really worth it, a properly tuned fork will make your bike feel so much better.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

ok
i get it now
anyways
BACK TO THESE KICK ASS STEMS! hah


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> I have considered doing a direct mount stem for the 888 and the Boxxer they both have open stand mounting and it really woulnt be that hard to eventully do a direct mount stem . We also have a few other coqpit components comming out to help accent the stems and bars we have currently .
> 
> That's a great compliment  I really do try to make functional art for bikes .
> I really appreaciate all the great things you guys have said about the stem and bikes , Thank you !
> -Brad


That would be sick if you made direct mount stems for the 888, I would want one.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I like the bars. Any chance of a run w/ 12* sweep like a slam bar?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

cholo said:


> I like the bars. Any chance of a run w/ 12* sweep like a slam bar?


Could be in the near future , would only require a small #'s change

What size height/rise would you want with a 12' degree bar ??


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

so no to a psychedelic bike?!?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

I think a 2" rise would work for me and most people...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Polishing just makes things run extra smooth, from what I hear, Brad ain't satisfied with his polishing until he can see himself on the internals haha!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

I just got a great idea!!!! Can we run hollow BMX bolts with the bolts?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Fox787 said:


> I just got a great idea!!!! Can we run hollow BMX bolts with the bolts?


The hollow bmx stem bolts are M8x1 we use a m6x6 which is smaller and weigh less .

I will have a Ti/Al hop up kit available later on which will have a Ti pin , front Ti bolts and aluminum clamp bolts to thread in the tightening pin 
( Ti on Ti would cause galvanic corrosion and the Ti bolts would fuse to the Ti pin , so FYI if you were thinking of suggesting this )


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

brad, if i can get some cash for my currant stem, ill be getting one of yours. but starting sunday ima be out of town for two weeks. so hopefully when i get back ill know for sure about the stem. if this means i cant get a numbered one then its cool. i hopee im not inconveinencing you at all.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Brad that Ti is going to make it so fvcking light, 6oz stem anyone?

Also maybe if you wanted to you could put steel helicoils in the Ti cylinder so you can have Ti bolts front and back.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

brad. havent been on in a while. but damn u contiluly rise the bar on anything bike related. by chance u giong to riding N* this summer?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

new khe stem is 5.64 oz, im gettin one i think and some nempro bars


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Stems arrived today !



























If you have reserved a stem please check your PM box with a status for your orders and tracking #'s , thank you !
Brad


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Stems arrived today !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schweet!

I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

Man this stuff looks sick! i want a urban camo one soooo bad!!! Good luck with everything Evil4bc


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Schweet!
> 
> I can't wait to get mine!


that makes 2 of us!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine is on it's way (black)!


----------

